# Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?



## gte81 (5. März 2008)

hi
hab mich mal gefragt bis zu welcher größe( gewicht) ihr die gefangenen Karpfen zum essen mitnehmt?
hab eben von einem 36 pfünder gelesen der gefangen wurde. schmeckt so ein riesenviech noch? habe noch nie größere karpfen gefangen als bis 8 pfund, deshalb is bei mir die frage noch nie aufgekommen. aber kann sich ja des jahr ändern.:q
danke für alle antorten
gruß


----------



## spinner14 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

Ne ich ich würde keinen Fisch über 5 Pfund mitnehmen.Aber Karpfen schmecken öfters schlammig.


----------



## duck_68 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

oooohjeeeeee, das Thema birgt eine gewaltige "Zoffkapazität"..........


Karpfen nehme ich i.d.R. nur dann welche mit, wenn ich wirklich eine sinnvolle Verwertung dafür habe


----------



## ollidi (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*



> oooohjeeeeee, das Thema birgt eine gewaltige "Zoffkapazität"..........


Schon im Auge Martin. #h


----------



## duck_68 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*



ollidi schrieb:


> Schon im Auge Martin. #h



#6#6#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*



gte81 schrieb:


> hi
> hab mich mal gefragt bis zu welcher größe( gewicht) ihr die gefangenen Karpfen zum essen mitnehmt?
> hab eben von einem 36 pfünder gelesen der gefangen wurde. schmeckt so ein riesenviech noch?


Doch, ein Fisch dieser Größe kann durchaus noch hervorragend schmecken! Ich selbst habe auch schon von Karpfen von über 20kg probiert - richtig zubereitet eine Delikatesse.

In diesem Zusammenhang gleich 2 Empfehlungen von mir:
1 Geräuchert:
Karpfenfilets in Lake einlegen, trockentupfen, mit Knoblauch einreiben und mit grob gehacktem (buntem) Pfeffer bestreuen. Filets heiß räuchern und anschließend eine Nacht im Kühlschrank aufbewahren. Dann erst verzehren (damit sich der Geschmack voll entfalten kann), idealerweise mit einem frischen Baguette und Salat.
2. Karpfenpommes:
Karpfenfilet in fingerdicke Streifen schneiden, panieren (Paniermehl und Maridor-Gewürz etwa 20:1) und fritieren. Einfach, aber seeeehr lecker!



Natürlich schmeckt ein Karpfen aus einem Baggersee anders als aus einem Burggraben oder sonstigem Schlammloch. Da unterscheiden sich dann aber auch 5-Pfünder nicht von den Großen. 



EDIT: 
@ ollidi: Besser aufgehoben wär das hier allerdings im Küchenforum - allein schon wegen der Streifrage.


----------



## rob (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

ob grosse karpfen gut schmecken weiss ich nicht.
wenn ich mal einen mitnehme hat der nie mehr als 4 kilo.
mir schmecken sie ja nicht,aber meine mutter zu liebe entnehm ich ein zwei solche im jahr.
am besten im frühjahr,da modern sie über den winter aus.

ich ess lieber zander und co:m

lg rob


----------



## Virous (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das das mehr mit dem Gewässer und der Zubereitung zu tun hat, als mit dem Alter des Karpfen


----------



## Petri1 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

Ich muß leider sagen das man jeden Fisch laut Fischereigesetz töten muß, wie Groß auch immer. Da werden sich die Grü.... bestimmt aufregen wenn wir hier reinschreiben das wir Fisch zurücksetzen.:c:c

Aber ich muß auch sagen, was kann ich dafür wenn der Fisch beim Hältern aus dem Setzkescher entkommen ist:q:q.


Petri1


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*



Petri1 schrieb:


> Ich muß leider sagen das man *jeden* Fisch laut Fischereigesetz töten muß, wie Groß auch immer.


Das ist definitiv falsch, da du untermaßige, schonmaßige oder in der Schonzeit gefangene zurücksetzen *MUßT* !

Das Zurücksetzen per se ist weder in DE noch in einem Bundesland a priori verboten.

Der einzig sinnvolle Umgang ist immer ein Abwägen nach bestehenden Regeln, Zustand des Fisches, und möglicher Verwertbarkeit.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

Moin Leute...

@Spinner14...
Das kann ich auch bestätigen. Meine ca 25 Karpfen zwischen 20 und 36 Pfund schmeckten alle tranig und moderig.:q

Mal im Ernst. Ich esse Fisch nur aussem Supermarkt. Gerollt oder in Stäbchenform. Es würde mir das Herz brechen, so einen alten Kameraden zu schlachten. Es gibt doch schon ohnehin immer weniger Gewässer, wo man solche Brummer fangen kann. Oder was glaubst Du, warum dir niemand seine Fangplätze und Hotspots verrät? Der Drill, ein paar Fotos sollten für Unvergessenheit reichen (mir jedenfalls). In der Hoffnung, ihn mal später mit nen paar Pfund mehr zu fangen, wird er zurückgesetzt. Sportangeln eben... nicht Kochtopfangeln...:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*



Wattwurm62 schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst. Ich esse Fisch nur aussem Supermarkt. Gerollt oder in Stäbchenform.


Die werden so aber auch nicht geboren. :g

Immerhin kann man bei ein bischen Erfahrung schon merken und schmecken, ob der Fisch ordentlich getötet und verarbeitet wurde, oder zu Tode gequält als Gammelfisch endete. Davon gibt es weiß Gott genug in den Kühltheken und jeder Käufer betätigt sich als Hehler und Unterstützer dieser Methoden.

Ich warte ja nur noch auf die "Soylent Green" Fischstäbchen, wird bestimmt auch irgendwann kommen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jahr_2022…_die_überleben_wollen


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

Karpfen muss man,ausser in der kalten Jahreszeit, in sauberem Wasser hältern und das ein paar Tage lang.

Das ist allerdings nicht jedem möglich, denn die Fische lebendig zu transportieren,das scheidet aus.
Aber wer den Algengeschmack mag.#c
Bei uns im Eisvogelteich in Kirchberg z.B. sind alle Karpfen und Schleien über 40cm geschont und müssen zurückgesetzt werden.(Laichfische)

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Fischpaule (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

Na bis zu 60 Pfund nehme ich alles mit und esse es auf oder verfüttere es an die Hühner - und bis ich mal einen über dem Maß fange, kann ich mir ja immernoch überlegen, ob ich vielleicht auch größere mitnehme....:m:q

#h


----------



## angler-jan (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

Sollte ich auf Karpfen gehen, dann nehme ich die auch nicht mit.

Schmecken ja oft nach Schlamm, sogar in der Ruhr. Bei mir kommen die Karpfen alle wieder zurück, die ich fange. Normalerweise gehe ich auch lieber auf Raubfisch.

Man sollte aber immer dabei denken, dass wir eigentlich nur Fische fangen , um unsere Nahrungs bandbreite zu vergörßern.

Trotzdem spielt ja der Spaßfaktor die größte Rolle.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

Liebe Leute, 
ihr könnt nicht eure eigenen Erfahrungen einfach Verallgemeinern! 



Wattwurm62 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch schon ohnehin immer weniger Gewässer, wo man solche Brummer fangen kann.


Gerade beim karpfen kenne ich das eher genau anders herum - es gibt immer mehr Gewässer mit immer größeren Karpfen! |uhoh:



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Karpfen muss man,ausser in der kalten Jahreszeit, in sauberem Wasser hältern und das ein paar Tage lang.


Gerade Du solltest es besser wissen Uwe! |supergri
Kommt der Karpfen aus einem wenig-schlammigen Gewässer (Baggersee, o.ä.), ist ein Wässern nicht notwendig.
Die Karpfen aus den Seen hier ändern ihren Geschmack auch nach 3 Wochen wässern nicht - dafür ist die Qualität des Wassers der Seen viel zu gut!


----------



## trixi-v-h (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

Unter 50cm gilt bei mir als untermaßig und noch oben liegt das Maß bei 70cm.Dazwischen finde ich ist ein gutes Maß zum sinnvollen Verwerten wie es so schön auf deutsch heisst. Meinen letzten Wissensstand nach ist in Deutschland(Sachsen) "jeder maßige Fisch ausserhalb der Schonzeit einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen" aber ehrlich wer ist schon so ein Kochtopf-Fischer?


----------



## rob (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Kommt der Karpfen aus einem wenig-schlammigen Gewässer (Baggersee, o.ä.), ist ein Wässern nicht notwendig.
> Die Karpfen aus den Seen hier ändern ihren Geschmack auch nach 3 Wochen wässern nicht - dafür ist die Qualität des Wassers der Seen viel zu gut!



ja genau so ist das!
ein alter irrglaube das karpfen nach einigen tagen wässern ausmodern.eher einige monate.
lg rob


----------



## Petri1 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

Sorry Angeldet

Das steht nicht im Fischereigesetz sondern in der Gewässerordnung des LAV Mecklenburg Vorpommern unter Punkt 4.5.
"Der maßige Fisch ist nach dem Fang sofort weidgerecht zu töten oder zur Hälterung in einem geeigneten Setzkescher zu setzen, wobei die Hälterung nicht länger als ein Kalendertag betragen darf........."
Weiter steht da,, Die geangelten Fische sind einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen,.........

Natürlich darf man untermaßige Fische bzw während der Schonzeit gefangene Fisch zurücksetzen.

Petri1


----------



## Petri1 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

^Zurück zum Tema. Ich habe schon mal einen Karpfen von 12 kg in Stücke geschnitten, für eine große Feier. Hat  super geschmeckt (gegrillt und Geräuchert). Sonst nehme ich fische der Klasse um die 55 bis 60 cm mit, reichen für die Küche allemal aus. 

Petri1


----------



## duck_68 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Unter 50cm gilt bei mir als untermaßig und noch oben liegt das Maß bei 70cm.Dazwischen finde ich ist ein gutes Maß zum sinnvollen Verwerten wie es so schön auf deutsch heisst. Meinen letzten Wissensstand nach ist in Deutschland(Sachsen) "jeder maßige Fisch ausserhalb der Schonzeit einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen" aber ehrlich wer ist schon so ein Kochtopf-Fischer?




Dass Du Dich da mal nicht täuscht - es gibt leider sehr viele dieser Zeitgenossen........


----------



## Laksos (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

Sollte hier auch nicht zum Thema werden ...


----------



## gte81 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

erstmal danke für die vielen antworten.
über ein paar aussagen muß ich mich aber echt wundern|gr:
es gibt karpfenfischer die grundsätzlich keine karpfen mitnehmen weil sie ihnen nicht schmecken? nur für ein foto und dann wieder rein... hat für mich nix mit sportfischen zu tun sondern tierquälerei. 
ich angle in der hoffnung einen schönen fisch zu fangen, den ich auch essen kann. das auch mal untermaßige fische dabei sind die sich mit dem haken verletzen ist schon schade genug.
meine meinung
gruß


----------



## j4ni (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

Womit dann auch geklärt ist warum der Thread eröffnet wurde...falls es nicht so ist Sorry, weiter machen und nichts für ungut, kommt halt nur ein wenig komisch rüber das ganze.


----------



## Fischpaule (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*



gte81 schrieb:


> über ein paar aussagen muß ich mich aber echt wundern|gr:
> es gibt karpfenfischer die grundsätzlich keine karpfen mitnehmen weil sie ihnen nicht schmecken? nur für ein foto und dann wieder rein... hat für mich nix mit sportfischen zu tun sondern tierquälerei.



Das poste doch lieber mal im Karpfenangel-Bereich, dann hast du gleich ganz viele Freunde:m


Aber nochmal zum Thema:
Ich habe schon viele Fische aus unterschiedlichen Gewässern gegessen und habe festgestellt, dass die Größe der Karpfen egal ist, es kommt auf das Gewässer und die Jahreszeit an. Ich würde aber dennoch jeden Karpfen ausnüchtern, bevor er in den Topf kommt - Erfahrung macht klug....

#h


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

in meinem Verein stellt sich die Frage nicht da in der Satzung steht dass Karpfen über 8 Pfund zurückgesetzt werden müssen #c . Aber ich würde (ein guter Verwendungszweck vorrausgesetzt) auch größere Karpfen entnehmen Geschmacklich gibt sich das nicht viel.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Das poste doch lieber mal im Karpfenangel-Bereich, dann hast du gleich ganz viele Freunde:m


Hatte er ja!    -> verschoben  





trixi-v-h schrieb:


> ...aber ehrlich wer ist schon so ein Kochtopf-Fischer?


Wobei mir diese mittlerweile bald lieber sind. |rolleyes


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Gerade Du solltest es besser wissen Uwe! |supergri
> Kommt der Karpfen aus einem wenig-schlammigen Gewässer (Baggersee, o.ä.), ist ein Wässern nicht notwendig.
> Die Karpfen aus den Seen hier ändern ihren Geschmack auch nach 3 Wochen wässern nicht - dafür ist die Qualität des Wassers der Seen viel zu gut!


 
Es kommt auf die Jahreszeit an, im Frühjahr und Sommer nehmen die Karpfen eine Algenart auf, die den modderigen Geschmack bringt.Die kommt in der kalten Jahreszeit nicht vor.
Der moderige Geschmack kommt nicht pauschal von schlammigen Gewässern.
Ich dachte eigentlich, das D u das besser wüßtest.:q
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Der moderige Geschmack kommt nicht pauschal von schlammigen Gewässern.


Richtig, ich hätte es besser formulieren sollen. 
Reden wir mal von nährstoffarmen Gewässern. |supergri Dort kann man ganz entspannt das ganze Jahr über Karpfen entnehmen uns essen - nix Modergeschmack.
Abgesehen davon kann man mit ner guten Lake, jeden Modergeschmack übertünchen! 


Karpfen schmeckt halt nicht wie Zander und wird es auch nie. Dennoch kann man ganz passable Dinge damit anstellen. #6


----------



## Dart (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

Auch die Trolle lernen dazu:q
Ansonsten regelt mein persönlicher Sushikoch, in Begleitung, mein Entnahmeverhalten:q
Der tranchiert auch gerne mal Opa,-und Oma Mörder:vik:
Nix für ungut, Reiner:l


----------



## Fischpaule (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Karpfen schmeckt halt nicht wie Zander und wird es auch nie. Dennoch kann man ganz passable Dinge damit anstellen. #6



#6 Ja, zum Glück schmeckt der Karpfen nicht so langweilig wie Zander...


----------



## rob (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

ihr müsst mal papageienfisch essen.der lieblingsspeisefisch der canaries.
hat ein lila fleisch und einen eigengeschmak der sich gewaschen hat.
aber mit ordentlich mocho verde (knoblauch,kräuter öl mix) geht das runter wie butter:m
denk das funz sicher auch beim karpfen:q
lg rob


----------



## Dart (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

Im Post 24 wurde , zumidest für mich, alles Relevante gesagt.
Don't feed the Troll:g


----------



## duck_68 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*



j4ni schrieb:


> Womit dann auch geklärt ist warum der Thread eröffnet wurde...falls es nicht so ist Sorry, weiter machen und nichts für ungut, kommt halt nur ein wenig komisch rüber das ganze.



Tja, wie ich schon hier befürchtet habe - führt es bei solchen provokanten Themen i.d.R. zum gleichen Schluss (oder sollte ich besser Schloß sagen|kopfkrat:q)


----------



## Taxidermist (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

aus einem sehr klarem Baggersee hab ich mal einen 20 Pfünder mitgenommen und filetiert,
der hat wunderbar geschmeckt.Aber aus einem anderen Gewässer hab ich schon bei
6 Pfündern Modergeschmack gehabt.
Ich denke das ist Jahreszeit abhängig,b.z.w. vom Gewässer.Ansonsten hätte ich so
ab 10 Kg keine Lust mehr darauf sie zu essen.Allerdings hab ich auch nie einen schwereren gefangen.

Taxidermist


----------



## FisherMan66 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ... Ich warte ja nur noch auf die "Soylent Green" Fischstäbchen, wird bestimmt auch irgendwann kommen.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jahr_2022…_die_überleben_wollen


 
Aber bitte nur, wenn es vor der Herstellung einen schönen Film mit Entspannungsmusik gab.


----------



## ThomasL (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Größe nehmt ihr Karpfen mit?*

da das ganze ins offtopic abdrifted und zum Thema schon genug gesagt wurde, ist jetzt geschlossen|closed:


----------

